# Nuclear bunkers



## oldscrote (Jan 5, 2012)

In Britain we let our bunkers rot or turn them into the occasional museum,but in the States...........

http://www.theverge.com/culture/2011/11/1/2525857/2012-survival-condo-at-the-end-of-the-world


----------



## highcannons (Jan 5, 2012)

pretty interesting but evn if you hadn't said I'd of thought of the sates. Perhaps they are 'preserving' them for the wrong reasons? Took ages to load the website......am I too rural viz download speed


----------



## lilli (Jan 5, 2012)

Quite a few years ago there was a Titan B missle silo up for sale IIRC it was in the middle of nowhere USA but it went for $220,000 + and it needed to be pumped out!! BUT would certainly have made a good "villan cave"


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 5, 2012)

Spent ages reading that on my phone, I love survivalist stuff! 
Was also lucky enough to descend 12 stories into a nuclear missile silo in 2010:
http://www.urbanxphotography.co.uk/pervomaisk-missile-silo-ukraine


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Jan 13, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Spent ages reading that on my phone, I love survivalist stuff!
> Was also lucky enough to descend 12 stories into a nuclear missile silo in 2010:
> http://www.urbanxphotography.co.uk/pervomaisk-missile-silo-ukraine



Have you seen Louis Theroux's Survivalist episode of Weird Weekends? Good watch


----------

